# EOI - Automatic Inventory Notifications



## George511 (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi everyone, 

I just bought a Tesla Model 3 and pretty early into my research I realised that I wanted to buy a demo given the cost savings. 

Tesla in my country appears to sell demos at a heavily discounted price. 
Unfortunately demo stock appeared to sell quickly and sales staff would personally prioritise who they would notify first when the cars were listed. 

As a result, I decided to make a piece of software that automatically checks local Tesla inventory for my desired model. It worked a treat. Within seconds of a model vehicle being listed I got a notification and was able to buy a Model 3 Performance at almost 20k below the retail price for a brand new one. 

Given the cost saving to myself, I was wondering if anyone else would be interested in a service like this?


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Hmmm...


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

In my experience, Tesla has discounted their demos about $1 a mile. Not nearly enough to be interesting, and certainly not enough to be considered “heavily discounted”.

Even the gallery advisors said that Tesla used vehicles were “not a great deal”


----------

